# دورة فيديو كاملة 3 اسطوانات لعتلم pmp - ارجوا التثبيت



## mkandil (28 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الإخوة الأفاضل أعضاء منتدانا الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نظراً لأن سوق العمل اصبحت المنافسه فيه شديدة جدا وخصوصا مع دخول الشركات الهندية
السوق الخليجى والمصرى فأصبحت الشركات تطلب أن يكون مدير المشروع مؤهل ك PMP لذا اقدم للإخوة الزملاء 
اليوم هدية غالية جدا جداً
كى تصبح مدير مشروعات محترف هذه ثلاث اسطوانات فيديو تحتوى على أكثر من 80 ساعة فيديو شرح كامل مع الأمثلة لشهادة PMP
لذا أضع بين ايديكم هذه المجموعة (3 اسطوانات )والتى تسمى :

VTC PMBOK Tutorial


على هذه الروابط وعلى المهتمين بها سرعة تحميلها نظرأ لأن موقع الرابيد شير يقوم بإلغائها من وقت لآخر:
http://rapidshare.com/files/203644996/VTC_PMBOK_UDS.sfv
http://rapidshare.com/files/203661168/VTC_..._UDS.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/203680913/VTC_..._UDS.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/203703205/VTC_..._UDS.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/203718577/VTC_..._UDS.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/203736066/VTC_..._UDS.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/203748049/VTC_..._UDS.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/203762334/VTC_..._UDS.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/203772475/VTC_..._UDS.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/203782245/VTC_..._UDS.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/203790257/VTC_..._UDS.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/203798170/VTC_..._UDS.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/203803832/VTC_..._UDS.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/203804296/VTC_..._UDS.part13.rar


مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى للجميع
م.محمد قنديل
رئيس قسم تخطيط الصيانة
شركة قطر للحديد والصلب


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (28 أغسطس 2009)

سؤال قبل القيام بتنزيل الملفات إذا سمحت أخى العزيز هل الشرح على آخر إصدار pmbok4 حيث أننى سأبدء فى حضور الكورس التحضيرى لأمتحان PMP بعد شهر رمضان المبارك وجزاك الله خير على المشاركه وأرجو الرد


----------



## gadag (28 أغسطس 2009)

الروابط لاتعمل وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
لكن هذه الروابط لا تعمل نرجو مراجعتها


----------



## the poor to god (29 أغسطس 2009)

هى الروابط تعمل بس للاسف هذا الموقع متعب شوية لانه بيحجز لكل i p مساحة معينة ان نزلت المساحة لا يسمح لك بالاستمرار ياريت تحملوها على موقع ثانى


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (29 أغسطس 2009)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> سؤال قبل القيام بتنزيل الملفات إذا سمحت أخى العزيز هل الشرح على آخر إصدار pmbok4 حيث أننى سأبدء فى حضور الكورس التحضيرى لأمتحان PMP بعد شهر رمضان المبارك وجزاك الله خير على المشاركه وأرجو الرد



سؤال هام آمل الإجابة عليه ، خاصة وأنه سبق وضع روابط لتحميل دورة VTC من قبل على ملتقانا ولكنها كانت على إصدار PMBOK 3rd edition .

واالحق أن هذه الدورة ممتازة جداً والصوت في منتهى النقاء واللغة في منتهى الوضوح ، ويوجد مع الدورة تمرينات وحلول .. على ما أذكر.

والله الموفق


----------



## essa2000eg (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

لو الرابط حجمة 100ميجا ممكن تحطهم على 4sheard 
بس المهم تتاكد انها نسخة الاصدار الرابع 
لان نسخة الاصدار الثالث موجوده بالفعل على المنتدى


----------



## mahmoud sultan (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الروابط على الربد شير اصيحت لاتعمل يفضل لو تم تحميلها على روابط اخرى


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (20 أكتوبر 2009)

يفضل لو تم تحميلها على روابط اخرى>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## saryadel (1 ديسمبر 2009)

برجاء تحميل نسخة الإصدار الرابع إن أمكن


----------



## داركنيس (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل يا أخى
ارجو رفعها على موقع اخر " ميديا فاير مثلا"


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل رجاء رفعه مره أخرى


----------

